# Anyone use Boiron Camilia for teething pain?



## Domestic Goddess (Nov 20, 2001)

I used it with my first ds and it worked well.

Today I went and bought some for my 3 month old ds. I'm sure he is teething b/c he is irritable and chomping on his hand.

I gave him his first dose (he was crying at the time) and within a minute or two he was out like a light. I didn't think much too that.

I gave him a second dose about 5 hours later and again....he was out like a light within minutes.

Tonight I put him to bed and gave another dose b/c he was suffering and sure enough....out....just like that.

It never had an affect on my first one like this, so I'm really surprised. It seems to knock him out and I'm not sure why. Could it be the belladonnia in it? Do you think it is safe to give to him when it has such an affect?

I don't know what to think.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 29, 2003)

Sorry Domestic Goddess--I don't know anything about this product in particular. But maybe(?) a possibility is that with the pain gone he can relax enough to fall asleep. My ds also teethed really early and I too noticed that when he was given something for the pain (either teething drops or when the pain was really bad-- Tempra) that he would soon after drop off to sleep. But he was sleeping a lot anyway at that age--the pain was exhausting him but keeping him awake I think.

But I'm sure you'll get replies from mamas who know more about Boiron Camillia. Hugs to your poor little ds!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I used this w/ ds and it didn't have quite the effect you describe. WOW Woman!









It did seem to help him at bedtime. He had the worst go of it at night (with his teeth) and if I gave this stuff to him before putting him down, he'd settle and sleep much better. I think the Camomile (sp?)(edited to say







as well as the Belladonna is pretty relaxing.

I agree with Lyra, perhaps your wee one is just so keyed up with the pain and the stuff helps him relax. It's exhausting being in pain!


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

I've used this with both of my kids and have gotten the effect you mention. I believe that on the label it does say that after the remedy some children may fall asleep because their symptoms are relieved. (as Lyra mentioned)

My guess would be that for your ds at this age the Chamomilla is a perfect fit for him, and may continue to be a useful homeopathic remedy as he gets older.

As far as the belladonna, remember what homeopathic doses are and it is a smaller than miniscule quantity in this remedy.


----------



## mamasan (Aug 4, 2002)

I used this with both of my boys and it did seem to help them,specially at night time.
Like melamama said in this remedy contains only 5 CH of Belladonna.
Belladonna is an extremely common remedy for the child who has difficulty sleeping when not feel well.And it's a fast-acting medicine.
Ferrum Phosphorica is considered a homeopathic vitamin C b/c it is so effective in treating the first states of inflammatory conditions
And Chamomilla is very soothing.
I really like this brand BOIRON...bought alot of their products.
Hugs to your little guy.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

I used this and other homeopathic teething remedies with both dd and ds. I did not notice tremendous impact.

What worked MUCH better was chamomile tea. The stuff was like liquid gold! Traditional Medicinals organic chamomile (sold at Whole Foods). I brewed a cup at a time and gave them a cooled 1/2 to 1 ounce or so every few hours. That and the frozen washcloths.


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Ok, mamas, I'm going to rush out and buy some of this stuff!!! The Hyland's do not seem to be doing the trick anymore, and we're moving fast into crisis mode...

If I can't find the Boiron kids remedy, would an adult homeopathic chamomile remedy work? And Beladonna? Or would the concentrations be too much?


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

we love it too! and FYI our pediatrician also recommended it for gassy newborns

Amy


----------

